# Is seafood okay for the furbabies?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Is it okay to give seafood? I don't mean all the time but sometimes we buy shrimps and I wonder if it's okay to give it to them. I'd cook it first.

Are there certain meat that we shouldn't give them?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i wouldn't only cod, tilapia is what i would feel comfortable with as just like humans can have reactions to shell fish so can dogs. Also they are high in sodium i believe which is not good for kidneys -- white fish or salmon would be all i would be comfortable with.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 1 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799552


> Is it okay to give seafood? I don't mean all the time but sometimes we buy shrimps and I wonder if it's okay to give it to them. I'd cook it first.
> 
> Are there certain meat that we shouldn't give them?[/B]


I've never offered shrimp to my dogs but I haven't read anything that says that it's harmful. Of course you wouldn't give it to your dog if it was seasoned, breaded, or fried. Just like people, some dogs can be allergic to certain foods, possibly shellfish. If you did want to try to give it your baby, I would offer a very small piece.

As for certain meats that you shouldn't give your dog, anything that is processed could cause problems, like sausage, lunchmeat injected with sodium, ham is definitely a no-no. Some dogs can tolerate pork but it is more difficult to digest than other sources of protein. I would avoid anything that is too fatty to avoid your dog becoming ill with pancreatitis.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova inhales any white fish. But I offered a piece of my lobster tail to Casanova and he spit it out :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

H & D get white fish often ... they LOVE it. I bake it, with no seasoning.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star loved shrimp as well as any other seafood. I would give him sardines packed in olive oil as well.

Check this out: http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/Maltese.html


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. And, Starsmom, thanks for the link--it's great. I'll try giving them little pieces of shrimp as treats and see how they like it. Our 2 boys eat just about anything but Raine is so picky. She doesn't even like fruits and veggies. It's good to know about ham and sausages. I haven't given them any but now I won't. Mostly they eat dog food and treats but they always look so hopeful when we're eating. LOL. I give them fruits, veggies, yogurt and cooked chicken as treats but want to expand the repertoire. We'll probably try white fish next.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 2 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799917


> Casanova inhales any white fish. But I offered a piece of my lobster tail to Casanova and he spit it out :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I can just picture that rascal now.  Glad to hear it. I was thinking about giving my two some unseasoned tilapia once in a while when we eat it for dinner.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I really do think we put a lot more thought on what we feed our furbabies than what we put in our own mouth. LOL. :biggrin:


----------

